# Österreich: Dialer nur noch über Vorwahl 0939 erlaubt



## sascha (3 Oktober 2004)

*Österreich: Dialer nur noch über Vorwahl 0939 erlaubt*

In Österreich dürfen Dialer ab sofort nur noch über die Rufnummerngasse 0939 betrieben werden. Die Nutzung anderer Mehrwertdienste-Nummern wie 0930 oder 0900 für Einwählprogramme ist seit 1. Oktober ausdrücklich verboten. Anfang 2005 wird der Verbraucherschutz vor unerwünschten Dialern noch einmal verschärft. Dann muss die österreichische „Dialer-Gasse“ von Nutzern gesondert freigeschaltet werden, damit sie überhaupt genutzt werden kann. 

Dass Dialer in Österreich – ähnlich wie in Deutschland die 09009 - eine eigene Rufnummer bekommen, ist in der so genannten „Komunikationsparameter-, Entgelt- und Mehrwertdiensteverordnung“ (KEM-V) festgelegt worden. Die Verordnung trat zum 12. Mai 2004 in Kraft (Dialerschutz.de berichtete) und sieht gleich eine ganze Reihe von neuen Regeln für Mehrwertdienste vor. So wurden zum Beispiel für die Bewerbung von teuren Telefon- und Internetdiensten konkrete Vorgaben gemacht. Umfassende Neuerungen gab es aber vor allem für Dialer, die auch in Österreich in den vergangenen Jahren für viele Beschwerden gesorgt hatten. Die KEM-V legt beispielsweise fest, dass Dialer-Programme „gut leserlich und in deutscher Sprache“ Nutzer über die verwendete Rufnummer, den Tarif, sowie Namen und Anschrift des Diensteanbieters informieren müssen. Außerdem wurde bestimmt, dass Verbindungen über Dialer abhängig vom Tarif nach 30, bzw. 60 Minuten automatisch getrennt werden müssen.

Die wohl wichtigste Neuregelung in der KEM-V betrifft allerdings die Nummern, über die sich Dialer in Österreich einwählen dürfen. So müssen Einwählprogramme seit 1. Oktober 2004 zwingend die Rufnummerngasse 0939 verwenden – ein wichtiger Schritt in den Übergangsbestimmungen. Denn ab 1. Januar 2005 gilt in Österreich für Dialer zusätzlich das so genannte Opt-in-Verfahren, sprich: Genau diese Dialer-Gasse 0939 ist für alle Anschlussinhaber automatisch zunächst einmal gesperrt. Sie wird nur dann freigeschaltet, wenn ein Internetsurfer dies ausdrücklich bei seinem Telefonunternehmen verlangt. So soll sichergestellt werden, dass sich Verbraucher besser – und vor allem ohne großen Aufwand - vor unerwünschten Dialer-Einwahlen schützen können. Als Höchsttarif für Dialer wurden 3,64 Euro/Minute festgelegt.

cu,

Sascha

http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Aktuelles/aktuelles.html


----------



## Bremsklotz (3 Oktober 2004)

> Denn ab 1. Januar 2005 gilt in Österreich für Dialer zusätzlich das so genannte Opt-in-Verfahren, sprich: Genau diese Dialer-Gasse 0939 ist für alle Anschlussinhaber automatisch zunächst einmal gesperrt. Sie wird nur dann freigeschaltet, wenn ein Internetsurfer dies ausdrücklich bei seinem Telefonunternehmen verlangt. So soll sichergestellt werden, dass sich Verbraucher besser – und vor allem ohne großen Aufwand - vor unerwünschten Dialer-Einwahlen schützen können.


Warum geht so was nicht bei uns, warum müssen wir für den Schutz vor Dialern auch noch extra bezahlen?
Ich habe zwar am 25.09. an meine Tel.-Ges. jetzt geschrieben, dass ich mein Geld für die Nummernsperre wieder haben will, Musterschreiben lt. VBZ  Baden-Württemberg, vermutlich landet das Schreiben aber im Papierkorb.
Ein besserer Verbraucherschutz wäre wirklich wünschenswert, aber das vermindert ja die Gewinne. Es hat sich zwar einiges getan, aber in meinen Augen nicht genug. Es müsste noch mehr Druck gemacht werden, seitens der VBZ sofern das möglich ist.


----------

